# Futtermenge Kois im "normalen" Teich



## Birgit68 (13. März 2007)

Moin, Moin,

so langsam geht es wieder mit dem Füttern unserer Fische los und heute morgen kam folgende Frage auf:

Wir haben 9 Kois, 9 Goldfische, 5 Orfen, eine große Anzahl __ Moderlieschen, 19 Edelkrebse und einen Sonnenbarsch im Teich, der (wir haben jetzt mal genau gemessen) 40m³ hat und mit mehr als ausreichend Sumpf-,Wasser- und Unterwasserpflanzen bestückt ist, die auch bisher nicht von den Kois zerstört werden. Am Grund befindet sich eine kleine Kiesschicht (ca. 2cm), die aber selbst nach 3 Jahren dank der Fischwühlaktivität noch nicht verschlammt ist. 

Wir haben uns heute morgen jedenfalls gefragt, ob in einem derartig stark bepflanzten normalen Gartenteich mit einem doch eher unterdurschnittlichen Fischbesatz überhaupt gefüttert werden muß, bzw. gemeint sind eher die Kois (momentan von 10 bis 50cm Länge vorhanden).
Die letzten Jahre haben wir ca. 1% des geschätzten Koi-Fischgewichtes gefüttert, da eh nur die Kois und Goldfische mit fressen.

Wie seht Ihr das mit der Futtermenge bzw. ob überhaupt? Mir geht es jetzt nicht um Filterleistungen o.ä., sondern rein alleine um die Frage, ob in einem solchen Teich wirklich gefüttert werden muß.

Grüße aus dem Norden von Birgit


----------



## Martina und Uwe (13. März 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge Kois im "normalen" Teich*

Hallo Birgit,bei dem beschriebenen Teich brauchst Du eigentlich nicht zu füttern,der teich bietet durch den Pflanzenbesatz und natürliche umstände genug Futter für die Tiere.Aber mann sollte das Füttern der Fische auch von einer anderen Seite betrachten,wenn Ihr Eure Fische an eine Genaue Fütterungszeit und Futterstelle gewöhnt könnt Ihr die Fische besser einer täglichen optischen Kontrolle unterziehen,Ihr wollt doch das sie gesund bleiben.

MfG Uwe


----------



## Thorsten (13. März 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge Kois im "normalen" Teich*

HI Birgit,

deine Koi solltest Du schon füttern. Bei den anderen Fischen ist es nicht notwendig, 
die können ohne Probleme "von" deinem Teich leben.

Bei den Koi (dann noch bei der Größe) musst Du zufüttern.

Gebe ihnen soviel, wie sie in ca.5 Min. futtern können.


----------



## Birgit68 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge Kois im "normalen" Teich*

Moin, Moin,

danke für Eure Antworten. 

@Uew
Das mit der Kontrolle ist natürlich ein gutes Argument für eine Fütterung.

@Thorsten
Wenn ich tatsächlich so viel reinwerfen würde "wie sie in fünf Minuten fressen", dann müßte ich wohl mind. das Doppelte wie bisher füttern. Die bisherige Futtermenge der letzten Jahre reichte mal gerade für ca. 1 Minute und alle Kois sind jetzt "rund und wohlgenährt" aus dem Winter gekommen, bzw. eingentlich waren Sie diesen Winter eh durchgehend aktiv und haben ab und an auch ein wenig Futter bekommen. Ich habe wahrscheinlich nicht gerade ein enormes Wachstum der Kois (wenn man von 10 auf ca. 40cm in zwei Jahren als nicht gut bezeichnet?), aber das ist auch nicht unsere Maßgabe. Und da letztes Jahr schon abgelaicht wurde, ist bei den Großen eh nur noch mit einem langsamen Wachstum zu rechnen (wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere das mal gelesen zu haben).

Wieso aber meinst Du, das auf jeden Fall gefüttert werden müßte? Gibt es da von Dir Erfahrungswerte?

Grüßlis von Birgit


----------



## Annett (14. März 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge Kois im "normalen" Teich*

Hallo Birgit,

von mir erstmal Willkommen im Forum. 

Ich denke, man kann da keine pauschale Antwort geben. Solange Deine Fische nicht wie Hungerhaken mit Kohldampf durch den Teich schwimmen und am Ende gar die Pflanzen als lecker Snack entdecken, musst Du nicht unbedingt zufüttern. Allerdings werden die Koi dann langsamer wachsen und vielleicht wird der eine oder andere auch ein wenig Frabe verlieren, denn das Koifutter enthält alles was sie brauchen. Das natürliche Futter sieht da schon etwas anders in seiner Zusammensetzung aus.

Ich füttere auch nicht zu, habe allerdings nur einen Koi und eine Horde Goldfische.


----------



## Martina und Uwe (14. März 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge Kois im "normalen" Teich*

Hallo Birgit,Wachstum der Kois von 10 cm auf40 cm in 2 Jahren dann habt Ihr mit der Futtermenge eigentlich alles richtig gemacht.Macht so weiter und Ihr werdet noch lange Freude an Euren Kois haben.

MfG Uwe


----------



## Thorsten (14. März 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge Kois im "normalen" Teich*

Hi Leute,

das sich Koi so ohne weiteres aus dem Teich ernähren können, halte ich für zweifelhaft. 
Für kleine Goldies, Orfen etc. mag das zutreffen, aber nicht bei den _Wasserschweinen_.

Das habe ich auch erst lernen müssen, aber hier geht es nicht nur um das Wachstum, sondern auch darum, 
dass die Koi vernünftiges Futter (wegen Mangelerscheinungen/ Krankheiten) bekommen.

Denkt daran, die sind einwenig empfindlicher als ein normaler Goldie.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge Kois im "normalen" Teich*

Moin 
ich bin durch die Suche nach den richtigen Futtertips hier gelandet.
Eigentlich ist schon klar wie man füttern soll, trotzalledem habe ich ein Problem.
Ich habe momentan 19-20 ° an der Wasseroberfläche, 17° in 1 m tiefe.
Ich füttere Tet.. Po..d Koifutter, welches leider auch von den Goldies genommen wird.

Euer Rat :
Es soll immer nur soviel gefüttert werden, wie in 5 minuten gefressen wird.
Aber :
Gebe ich akutell 3 mal am Tag Futter, ist es ruck zuck weg, gebe ich 5 mal am Tag dann ist es das gleiche...wenn ich 7 mal fütter würde, wäre das Futter auch weg.

Demnach wäre die Futtermenge bei 3 maliger Fütterung zu niederig.
Die Futtermenge nach dem Gewicht der Teichbewohner zu bestimmen kann ich vergessen, da ich keine Ahnung was die Bewohner auf die Waage bringen.
Die Fische sind Fit, wachsen gut ab und sehen prächtig aus.

Also wieviel Futter ist genug?
Denn was vorne reingeht, kommt hinten wieder heraus.
Ich habe vermehrt Fadenalgen, die würden sich freuen wenn da noch mehr Futter reinkommt.
Es ist ein Drahtseilakt und den richtigen Weg habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
Überfüttern ist schlecht, aber großhungern ist auch nicht optimal, obwohl egal um welche Spezies es sich handelt, ist eher weniger, mehr.
Zu schnelles Wachstum ist ungesund und eher schädlich. 
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Olli.P (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge Kois im "normalen" Teich*

Hi Ralf,

bleibe bei deinen drei Futtergaben, was die Fische sonst noch brauchen holen die sich so aus dem Teich...............

Ich könnte auch rund um die Uhr füttern............ 

Wenn ich andererseits den anderen Thread von dir mit den Algen  lese........

würde ich noch mit der Futtermenge runter gehen............


----------



## Annett (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futtermenge Kois im "normalen" Teich*

Hallo Ralf,

versuchs mal mit dem Beitrag von Lars. 
Besser kann mans kaum beschreiben.


----------

